# Yet another Subaru Impreza engine Detail..



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

I seem to be coming quite a specialist at these at the moment.

This Variant was a MY03 STi.

Owner wanted a clean "looks like new" engine bay..

Here's the before's




























It was raining too, so had to get out the pop up and lamp.

Some during:




























And the afters:




























Used MPC (Plenty off), some gunk, lots of brushes, my secret formula, Aerospace 303, black to black, Autoglym vinyl and rubber, Meguiars Spray wax.

Hope you like,

Muddy


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

very nice mate, i like!


----------



## dyerpeanuts (Apr 16, 2007)

looks great ! :thumb:


----------



## Bleakboy (Mar 26, 2007)

looks really, good will have to have a go on mine and some point.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellent work. That should keep the owner happy for a bit


----------



## topcat36 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice job mate, shame u did not live closer !!


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Liking that lots :thumb:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

were did u get the canopy from oh and nice work there


----------



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

ohh and the pop up is from Argos £79.99 (with sides too):thumb: 

It means I can do half a car at a time when doing paint correction too :thumb:


----------



## Triggaaar (May 4, 2007)

Muddy said:


> Used.... lots of brushes


Nice work. What brushes did you use?


----------



## Jimmie (Apr 18, 2007)

There's nothing more fun to look at than a well done engine bay. You made it look new.


----------



## will-antirocks (Apr 24, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Muddy (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys..

Brushes are a plenty, any small cleaning brush I can get my hands on really, nothing inparticular. Most are hand brushes or washing up brushes. I even have a toilet brush.

My biggest work horse is the toothbrush though....honestly.


Muddy


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

suberb mate must have taken ages ,best regards dirk


----------



## BIFF TANNEN (Jul 11, 2007)

These engines are so intricate, typical Jap.... wiring uncovered everywhere etc, you've done a fine job mate, these are one of the hardest to do in my opinion.


----------

